# Systainers: tell me why they're so good



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

I keep seeing references to the Festool Systainers in the woodworking world. But I've never looked into them, and kinda wonder what the big deal is?

I have a general sense that they're supposed to be an good organizational storage tool, but other than that I really don't know anything about them. I guess I could go do some research, but I figure it's more entertaining to get you guys to explain it… (You guys that think I'm lazy… you're right. Feel free to say so. NAH…. Just kidding. I won't listen anyway.)

So why do we need them? Are they the best thing since sliced bread? Do they solve all the world problems?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Just a roomy, high quality but lightweight box that stacks and interlocks with other systainers so they don't slide around. Just a simple idea executed very well.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

Not in my opinion, but then I usually toss the plastic boxes the tools come in anyway. However, I don't toss the (very) few systainers I've had. I sell them, they are worth money (to others) and help reduce the cost of the Festool product.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah im with fred somewhat i usually toss the plastic cases with most tools but i have kept the one my domino came in because i also have the one to store the domino's and the two lock together.i would never go out and just buy one to store tools in though. so do we need em,id say no.


----------



## YesHaveSome (Sep 10, 2017)

If you take your stuff out of the shop (installs, jobsite visits, etc) they are probably pretty handy. I just watched Mike Farrington's shop tour the other day and he has a wall of systainers near the door of his shop. They are full of stuff that is only used offsite.

I just got a Domino and it came with two systainers. I can see the appeal for what I mentioned previously but I can't ever imagine using them for storage IN the shop.


----------



## OnhillWW (Jan 10, 2015)

I have a number of Festool tools, all came with Festool Systainers. They are nice but I actually have moved them into the Dewalt tool box system. Much more affordable, less brittle plastic, and available in many configurations. These are some examples:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00BPI1TWO/?coliid=I1EBW1AVANSPL1&colid=D18C1O746EUG&psc=0&ref_=lv_ov_lig_dp_it

https://www.amazon.com/DEWALT-DWST08130-ToughSystem-Suitcase/dp/B01M3SP97Z/ref=pd_sim_469_9?_encoding=UTF8&pd_rd_i=B01M3SP97Z&pd_rd_r=f9b08197-6c48-11e9-9b7e-7920967f871b&pd_rd_w=GwtIE&pd_rd_wg=eocAn&pf_rd_p=90485860-83e9-4fd9-b838-b28a9b7fda30&pf_rd_r=JFH4M8281VF8KZ2PMC2A&psc=1&refRID=JFH4M8281VF8KZ2PMC2A


----------



## DRWard (Apr 13, 2019)

I have several Festool tools and I find the systainers useful. Some of the tools come with several attachments that can be useful for specific operations but not all operations. If it wasn't for the systaniers, I am sure I would loose many of these. There is nothing more frustrating than knowing you have something, but can't find it.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for the information guys. I'm not apt to buy any, but I wanted to satisfy my curiosity.
I am inclined to make some stacking plywood boxes though, because my cheap plastic Dollar Store boxes are coming apart. And they're just not quite big enough to hold my carving kit or my woodburning kit….


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

So: what was the best thing BEFORE sliced bread?


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> So: what was the best thing BEFORE sliced bread?
> 
> - runswithscissors


Pasteurized milk probably. Sliced bread wouldn't have stayed in your system very long before that.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Thanks for the information guys. I m not apt to buy any, but I wanted to satisfy my curiosity.
> I am inclined to make some stacking plywood boxes though, because my cheap plastic Dollar Store boxes are coming apart. And they re just not quite big enough to hold my carving kit or my woodburning kit….
> 
> - Underdog


I have some Systainers that are very close to 20 years old. Still good as new and much lighter that plywood. I guess you get what you pay for.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

> I have some Systainers that are very close to 20 years old. Still good as new and much lighter that plywood. I guess you get what you pay for.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Ok. So? They last a long time and they're expensive. But so is stainless steel.
Tell me why they're so good?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I have some Systainers that are very close to 20 years old. Still good as new and much lighter that plywood. I guess you get what you pay for.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> ...


there plastic storage boxes that are very durable and can be stacked and locked together,what more more do you want? maybe we can get a festool salesman to call and convince you,is that what you want-lol.


----------



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

> I have some Systainers that are very close to 20 years old. Still good as new and much lighter that plywood. I guess you get what you pay for.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> ...


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I have some Systainers that are very close to 20 years old. Still good as new and much lighter that plywood. I guess you get what you pay for.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> ...


+1 just looks like another waste of everyones time.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I have some Systainers that are very close to 20 years old. Still good as new and much lighter that plywood. I guess you get what you pay for.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> ...


In your case I think you'd be better off with 3/4 or 1 inch plywood.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> Ok. So? They last a long time and they re expensive. But so is stainless steel.
> Tell me why they re so good?
> 
> - Underdog


Sounds like from your OP and responses, you're just trolling. So you could organize all your trolling motors nice and neat.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

> You asked for reasons and you received reasons and that's not enough? You weren't looking for reasons to begin with. Just another lame excuse to knock Festool. How original.
> - lj61673


Yeah… Um. NO. I'm really looking for why they're so cool. I'm not knocking Festool at all. You're attributing motives that just aren't there…. Well. I did say they are expensive. And that's not knocking them, that's just stating a fact. Festool arguably makes some of the best tools available. For a price. That's just a fact.

For everyone else that says I'm just trolling? No. That's not true either. I'm really wondering what the attraction is. It's gotta be more than just durable stacking lock-together storage. They make several different models of these things don't they?

What do you guys store in them? Candy bars? Extra underwear? What?

FEATURES. That's the thing I'm looking for.

Come on guys, give me the benefit of the doubt. Have a sense of humor. I'm not trolling, honestly.

I really didn't intend for the thread to degenerate into a flamethrowing free-for-all, and if it continues in this direction I'll just have the thread locked down. I'd rather not, but… it's your choice.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I think locking it down is a good Idea.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

Click on this link and look at the pictures and read. It's no more difficult than reading responses you've gotten here.
Where the system really shines is transport and site work.
Cost's and brands aside, if you can't/won't see the blatant advantages of this system over plywood box's and milk crates, then really, nothing more can be said.


----------



## lj61673 (Oct 31, 2011)

> I really didn t intend for the thread to degenerate into a flamethrowing free-for-all, and if it continues in this direction I ll just have the thread locked down. I d rather not, but… it s your choice.
> 
> - Underdog


The benefits are obvious to anyone who takes 5 minutes to research and observe. They're not for everyone, no tool or accessory is.
The attempt at humor is a fail. Do what you want with the thread. No one cares.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

> I think locking it down is a good Idea.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


You know what? I owe you an apology. My first response to you was unkind. It was meant to be humorous, but I was a thoughtless jerk. You gave me some good reasons for owning them. I don't blame you for being annoyed with me. And if you don't want to participate in the thread anymore, I get it. However, if you accept my apology and forgive me, I'd enjoy knowing what other features are attractive about these things.

20 years?! that's impressive. Seriously. I would have thought the plastic would have degraded and broken after that much time.


----------



## Underdog (Oct 29, 2012)

> Ok. So? They last a long time and they re expensive. But so is stainless steel.
> Tell me why they re so good?
> 
> - Underdog
> ...


There's an idea… (Thanks for the humor by the way. It makes the stabbing pains easier to bear.)
So what, besides trolling motors would YOU store in them?


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

> I think locking it down is a good Idea.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


ditto,hey if you want to keep trolling ive got some lures you can have.ive wasted enough time on this,bye guys.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

There is a Russian dude who made plywood systainers if you want to go that way.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> There is a Russian dude who made plywood systainers if you want to go that way.
> 
> - Woodknack


Great idea, systainers to keep your lures in.


----------

